# Interesting challenge



## spnemo (Feb 1, 2011)

I was recently chatting with a fountain pen enthusiast who said that having to take the pen apart to refill makes it feel "cheep."  So here is my challenge:

Figure out a way to create a hand made fountain pen that can be refilled without taking it apart.


I am already trying to come up with something (I'll let you know if it works).


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 1, 2011)

How about one of these , it's called a button filler . You fill it by putting the nib in a bottle and pressing the button on the end several time to fill .



 

There are also bulb fillers and lever fillers and coin fillers and .... it's easier to just look here http://www.richardspens.com/ref/fillers.htm


----------



## jskeen (Feb 1, 2011)

There are really a couple of ways to tackle this one.  The simpler one is to fix up some way to twist the converter without taking the pen apart.  That just requires some cosmetic work to hide the joint.  The hard way is to fabricate some sort of compression device and use a bladder like many of the vintage fountain pens.  The button filler, coin filler, lever fill, ect mostly are variations on this concept.  That's running with the big dogs.


----------



## spnemo (Feb 1, 2011)

jskeen said:


> That's running with the big dogs.


 

I guess it's time for this little pup to grow up.  woof.:biggrin:


----------



## spnemo (Feb 1, 2011)

Butch,
Thanks for the link!  It is amazing what you can find if you know where to look.


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 1, 2011)

Button fillers and Bulb fillers are easy enough to make if you are making kitless pens but kit pens are kind of tough to convert to any other kind of filling systems other then cartridge/converter fillers but it can be done . 
James is on the right track using a converter and creating a blind cap to cover the knob on the converter , kind of like a quasi-piston filler .


----------



## Tomspens (Feb 1, 2011)

*Alternative*

Try some type of variation using a piston converter

www.tomspens.com


----------

